# B & S push rod and clearance for 24hp Intek



## stlmo (Nov 1, 2008)

I am trying to find the clearence for the push rods on my 24 hp Intek. I need to replace the bent push rods.

Tks


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi & welcome to TSF

The valve / tappet clearances vary across B&S engines but are tabled (for both inlet & exhaust) in your engine operators manual under "Specifications".

If you have lost the manual - you can down load from the B&S site here:

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/ma...type=Operator Manuals&menu=nav3&subMenu=3&p=1

All you need to do is type in your engine model number and you can get both a parts list and the operators manual.

Hope this helps


----------



## ddcarpetman (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi, I have a 21 hp motor B & S with less than 210 hrs on it only 8 month old and are on my second set of push rods , seems B & S is having a real problem with the ohv , They told me it was due to heat build up, I use it in a carpet cleaning truck mount , This is the second repair out of my pocket. Seems they are selling a product which cant stand up to there name. The ad states it runs cooler, that what ?? I had new push rods intalled at a b & s dealer and they bent the exhaut valve try to line up tdc , by hand due to a stuck exhaust valve .. It seems I am going to go to war over this engine, I have two grand invested and there warranty seems to be junk. I had two other B & S L head and ran the crap out of them and they took all kinds of abuse! They have not tore down the engine to find the root of the problem.... It look like a court case is going to come out of this, Then a class action suit! Any info would be great, my next stop is to pay for the repairs and turn this over to the state. Thanks Bob


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave:Hi ddcarpetman - & welcome to TSF.

I agree there seems to be occasional, but very serious, problems with the B&S's V-Form engines and their push rods. See the exerts from a couple of posts below from *"Re: Briggs & Stratton - broken push rod "* posts from 22 October 2008 - you can read the whole sorry tale from "Bustems" posts there :upset:

It seems the issue has something to do with valve guides moving and causing the valve springs to have too little clearance - hence the push rods bend. (see exert from bustem's post below) There have been several posts in TSF on this issue over the last few months - so I agree there is an issue with these B&S engines and as I said in my post to "bustem" :

...._and if it were me, I would be screaming from the roof tops until B&S agreed to some assistance as after all - we are not talking about some "rinky-dink" 2 stroke - yours is a 27hp twin -& that is a serious industrial small engine....._

Good luck with your endeavours and please let us all know how you get on

Here are the exerts from "bustem's and haikaa's" posts threads from October

_ Re: Briggs & Stratton - broken push rod 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well done Bust-em 
Looks like you have found the issue and maybe this is why B&S offered haikaa some out of warranty help.

Whilst you are doing all you possibly can on the "fix" front - I fear that given the heat / expansion contraction issues associated with cylinder heads - I am not sure how long the fix will last As once a "pressed fit" part starts to move it is hard to stop them repeating it unless some additional "mechanical restraint" can be added.

The problem is compounded as your engine is a twin and I assume both heads are identical - so the problem is likely to repeat with the other head at some time in the future

As this seems to be a not uncommon issue with this engine - maybe an approach to B&S direct (not thru their distributor) alleging their engine has a serious build problem and a request for some help (like exchange cylinder heads) would be worth a try.

B&S are generally regarded as good engines - so I would guess that they have instituted a "fix" (like improved valve guide mounting arrangements) for this problem by now - but aren't likely to offer it for free unless you make a fuss - and if it were me, I would be screaming from the roof tops until B&S agreed to some assistance as afterall - we are not talking about some "rinky-dink" 2 stroke - yours is a 27hp twin -& that is a serious industrial small engine 



09-24-2008, 12:17 PM #7 (permalink) 
bust-em 



Re: Briggs & Stratton - broken push rod 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pulled the head apart, on mine, today and found the problem.* Not sure why it's doing this, but here's the problem.* I replaced the intake push rod and hammered out the exhaust push rod (ordered one of each, but the exhaust one was backordered).* Turned the motor by hand and bent the exhaust push rod again.* Got looking and noticed that the valve guide for the exhaust valve was higher then the one on the other side.* This causes the top of the valve spring to bottom out before full travel.* Something's gotta give so the push rod bends.* Took the valve and spring out and tapped the valve guide back in and this looks like it might work.* The valve guide is very sensitive to damage and when tapping it in I created burrs around the edge which caused the valve to stick.* Working on fixing that now.* Again, I don't know what would've caused this pressed-in guide to move but this looks like the problem.* You can't buy just a new guide, you have to buy a whole cylinder head, with the guides pre pressed-in, at about $90, which is why I'm still working to fix the existing guide, although, I guess $90 is better then a new lawn tractor.* I'll let you know how it goes. _


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

ddcarpetman said:


> Hi, I have a 21 hp motor B & S with less than 210 hrs on it only 8 month old and are on my second set of push rods , seems B & S is having a real problem with the ohv , They told me it was due to heat build up, I use it in a carpet cleaning truck mount , This is the second repair out of my pocket. Seems they are selling a product which cant stand up to there name. The ad states it runs cooler, that what ?? I had new push rods intalled at a b & s dealer and they bent the exhaut valve try to line up tdc , by hand due to a stuck exhaust valve .. It seems I am going to go to war over this engine, I have two grand invested and there warranty seems to be junk. I had two other B & S L head and ran the crap out of them and they took all kinds of abuse! They have not tore down the engine to find the root of the problem.... It look like a court case is going to come out of this, Then a class action suit! Any info would be great, my next stop is to pay for the repairs and turn this over to the state. Thanks Bob


For a commercial application you need a Vanguard. With all your doors open on the van you probably still don't get enough fresh cool air to the engine?

Is your exhaust directed outside the van? Or does it have stock mufflers? I have seen overheating issues on carpet cleaner engine mounted in vans.

The old L head engines had much looser clearances, and overheating wouldn't stick the valves like it does on some newer engines. This is because the newer engines must meet strict emission standards and must have tighter tolerances to control oil loss/burn to reduce emissions.

Get a Vanguard, it will be the best for your application.


----------

